# Rome II: Total War Sammelthread



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

So, ich habe mal einen Thread erstellt, in den wir alle neuen Infos zu Rome II: Total War reinstellen und sammeln können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich fange mal an:



> *Total War: Rome 2 expands political system, introduces civil war*
> 
> The Creative Assembly's _Total War: Rome 2 _will  introduce a detailed political system that will see players vie for  power within their faction, according to studio communications manager,  Al Bickham.
> Where previous Total War games had players perform diplomacy with outside factions, Bickham told Polygon that _Rome 2 _will add an internal struggle to the campaign game by having players manage their relations within Rome.
> ...


Quelle: Total War: Rome 2 expands political system, introduces civil war | Polygon


----------



## Mothman (6. Juni 2013)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten. 

The Creative Assembly wird wieder Großartiges abliefern, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juni 2013)

> *Three things I loved about Total War: Rome II at E3*
> 
> *Defensive deployables
> *The battle I witnessed pitted Caesar’s Roman army against the  Egyptians, who held the high ground. One tactic the Egyptian army  employed was flaming boulders, which were rolled downhill to decimate  the Roman legionnaires. These are one of many defensive deployables  Creative Assembly has added to help defending armies challenge  aggressors. Both Ferguson and Starr also mentioned caches of poison  arrows, stakes that impale cavalry, sharp stones to stall enemy advances  and hidden fire pits that light front-line assault troops ablaze.
> ...


Quelle: Three things I loved about Total War: Rome II at E3 | PC Gamer


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juni 2013)

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es gab auf der E3 auch Infos zu einem PC  exklusiven Spiel. Im Sega Blog gibt es einen neuen Eintrag, der einige  neue Screenshots zeigt, unter anderem auch zum ersten Mal von der  Kampagnenkarte. Außerdem gibt es ein paar neue Infos zum Ägyptenfeldzug.  Schaut gut aus, ich freue mich drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://blogs.sega.com/2013/06/11/tot...me-ii-e3-2013/


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juni 2013)

*Finale Systemvoraussetzungen:*



*Minimum:*
OS: XP/ Vista / Windows 7 / Windows 8
Processor:2 GHz Intel Dual Core processor / 2.6 GHz Intel Single Core processor
Memory: 2GB RAM
Graphics:512 MB DirectX 9.0c compatible card (shader model 3, vertex texture fetch support).
DirectX®:9.0c
Hard Drive: 35 GB HD space
Screen Resolution: 1024x768
 
 



*Recommended:*
OS: Windows 7 / Windows 8
Processor:2nd Generation Intel Core i5 processor (or greater)
Memory: 4GB RAM
Graphics:1024 MB DirectX 11 compatible graphics card.
DirectX®:11
Hard Drive:35 GB HD space
Screen Resolution: 1920x1080
 

Quelle: Rome II Recommended Specs - Total War Wiki


Persönliche Anmerkung: 35 GB Platz auf der Festplatte??? Holy Hell, da lohnt sich mein VDSL aber mal wirklich.....


----------



## Mothman (28. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Recommended:*
> OS: Windows 7 / Windows 8
> Processor:2nd Generation Intel Core i5 processor (or greater)
> Memory: 4GB RAM
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Juni 2013)

So, den letzten Tag des Anbebots auf Nuuvem noch genutzt und mir Rome 2 für 29€ vorbestellt. Freue mich schon wahnsinning darauf.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kcBZfYatj_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWwr1D84VEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juli 2013)

Let's play Video von Rome 2 mit original Kommentar der Entwickler:

Total War: Rome II - Rome 2 Total War Battle of the Nile Commentary - IGN Video


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

Unter Total War: ROME II Campaign Map Planner könnt ihr alle im Spiel wählbaren Fraktionen auswählen und eure Eroberung der antiken Welt Schritt für Schritt auf der interaktiven Weltkarte planen und eure ambitionierten Pläne mit anderen teilen!


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Wettersystem in Rome 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SWgis-j5BZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Juli 2013)

Angry Joes E3 Interview: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NltYhi58tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

*Total War*     ‏@*totalwar*  34m

                        We are pleased to say that ROME II will be the first game to feature in-game Turkish language support from release!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

Rüstungsvariationen für Elefanten.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

Rally Point 15





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMVB2UYs9ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (1. August 2013)

Frühe mich auf das Spiel extrem


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

*Total War: Rome II Preview: saving Capua*

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    01 August 2013 • Story by Fraser Brown 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



            Italy is a hot mess of  warring factions, invaders bash at the gates of Roman towns and the  plebs are causing a ruckus. Total War: Rome II’s prologue, ostensibly a  long tutorial, throws players into a war against Rome’s neighbours, the  Samnites. The goal: rescue a captured Roman VIP and, along the way,  carve off a nice chunk of Italy.

 After fiddling around with it for an hour in Rome itself, a code was  thrown my way, and I’ve been messing about with burly men in skirts and  knocking down walls for a few weeks. So it’s pretty much been like a  long Saturday night in Glasgow. 

Rome II begins the way it intends to  continue: with a huge battle. Capua is under siege, a veritable horde of  angry Samnites are attempting to crack the walls and get into its gooey  centre, and I’ve got to save the day with a few untested units. It is a  dramatic opening sequence, with screaming men charging out of woods to  assault siege engines, a perilous river crossing and a desperate attempt  to halt the enemy advance beneath Capua’s towering walls. 

 Rome’s quite the looker - enhanced by a plethora of tiny details from  the abundance of flora and vegetation to units that seem like they are  made up of individuals - with different armour and a large range of  animations - rather than faceless, identical soldiers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Locked onto a unit of spearmen, I follow them as they ram into the  enemy line. The camera shakes as they speed towards their foes and as  they slam into that mass of shields and men, the din of metal striking  metal and shrieking, dying men is absolutely deafening. 

 Though this initial battle deftly showcases the impressive cinematic  nature of Rome’s scraps, it doesn’t shy away from being tactical affair.  Battles still boil down to a game of rock, paper, scissors (spears beat  horses, horses beat skirmishers etc), but more attention has been given  to how one commands their army. Zooming out as far as possible, the map  changes to a tactical display revealing the entire battlefield with  units represented by colour-coded blocks. From this position, selecting  troops, doling out new orders and checking enemy positions is  substantially easier.

 With the battle won and Capua saved, I find myself staring at the  campaign map. It’s a gorgeous expanse of snow-capped mountain ranges,  verdant plains separated by forests, and growing settlements. From  there, armies are recruited and moved, research is embarked upon,  economies are planned, edicts are passed and all-important wars are  started. 

 Samnium might have been defeated once, but that wasn’t going to stop  its armies pouring out of the south in an attempt to capture Rome. To  protect the road north, I position my victorious legion on a path that  cut through a forest - the only route the enemy could take. My force is a  tad small, however, so adding more units to it is a necessity. They  might also be using wooden swords, so I should probably rectify that. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Recruitment is an extremely simple affair in Rome. Units are added by  selecting the army and then the preferred unit from the list of  available ones, defined by the buildings in the nearest city. Although  they take a turn or more to be recruited, there’s no need to wait from  them to travel from the barracks, as they instantly appear in the army  they moment they’re recruited. Not only is this convenient, it means  that individual units won’t be stuck on their own, slowly making their  way to the main force, vulnerable to attack.

 Most units require technology to be unlocked and buildings to be  constructed before they can be recruited. Two tech fields, each with  three trees, can be researched, representing civic and military  ideologies. The military ideology encompasses army management, tactics  and siege warfare, while the civic ideology is split up into the  economy, philosophy and constructions trees.

 Adding new buildings to a city requires physical expansion, limiting  what can be constructed and inspiring specialisation. To ensure the  survival of my increasingly large army, I pop over to Capua and expand  the city limits and make room for a workshop where new armour and  weapons can be crafted. New city walls sprout out of the ground and tiny  buildings fill in the space within these fortifications - it’s like  watching the opening credits of Game of Thrones

 With preparations made, all that’s left for me to do is select a  stance for my army. Stances are integral to army management and provide  significant bonuses. The raiding stance increases income, for example,  limiting the costs of fielding an army, and it increases the men’s  morale while upsetting enemies. Being the last line of defense against  an invading force, I place my troops in the fortify stance, where they  gain a large defensive bonus and a lovely new fort. Fort Fraser, I call  it, because I’m not blessed with a great imagination.

 Forts don’t just add defensive structures, they also give players an  actual target to defend. Much like a town, forts have victory points at  their heart, and if these points are captured by enemies, the victory  counter is rapidly reduced and the battle is lost.

 Luckily, the Samnites didn’t have a hope in hell of breaking my  defensive line. Placing my troops just behind the lip of a hill, not  only were they invisible to the enemy, I had the higher ground. And, as  Obi-Wan teaches us, that’s a good place to be. The Samnites slowly march  through the marshlands, becoming increasingly exhausted, and just when  they spot my units, my cavalry thunders out of the forest on their  flanks, crushing their skirmishers. 

 All of these victories have given my general and his men an abundance  of experience, so it’s time to go on a wee spending spree. Generals can  learn new abilities that inspire or otherwise affect their troops, like  improving their combat ability, as well as ones that impact their civil  governing skills, making them better governors. Their entourage can  also be increased, though these are not Hollywood clingers on. Siege  engineers, witches, enemy turncoats - there’s a long list of folk eager  to enter a general’s household and augment their skills. 

 Legions can be similarly customised with army traditions improving  their melee skill, making them better skirmishers, speeding up their  movement speed and what have you. Several traditions can be adopted by  an army, and if they should fall in battle, another force may take up  their banner and carry these traditions on. I opted for a boost to my  legion’s skill at simply hacking things with swords, getting one step  closer to making my specialised killing machine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 A few battles and a conquered town later, and I was planning my first  amphibious assault. Surrounded by mountains, my target was only  accessible by sea. Instead of constructing vessels, I just move my army  into the ocean and it automatically turns into a fleet of transport  ships. Targeting the coastal town, the battle begins with my fleet  gently bobbing in the sea. 

 Most of my ships make it to the beaches, but one lags behind the rest  and is rammed by a Samnite vessel, halting its progress. 

Projectile’s  launched by the opposing ship’s troops pepper my vulnerable men, and  before it can make landfall the deck is covered in corpses. The battle  ends in yet another victory for the Romans, but not without significant  losses. 

 Before long, I was at the gates of the Samnite capital. My sneaky  little spy informed of their defenses and poisoned the enemy general, so  all that was left for me to do was bring my battering ram to bear and  finally end Samnium’s hold over central Italy once and for all. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Capitals have far more defenses than the average town, but they also  have multiple victory points, giving an army more options for entry and  conquest. My battering ram, surrounded by my legion, slowly made its way  under an imposing aqueduct that ran straight across the map. The  battlefield was covered in thick fog hiding our movements from the  enemy, so when the first defender fell from the walls, that was the  first the Samnites knew of our presence.

 My men poured in through the destroyed gate in column formation, one  of the many formations that can be switched to on the fly, quickly  surrounding the surprised enemy. The main forum, dotted with statues and  surrounded by temples and civic buildings, was quickly filled with a  sea of armoured soldiers, and within minutes not one Samnite was left  standing. Rome was victorious, and the prologue came to a close.

 Despite being a short, more directed campaign than what will be  provided by the meat of Rome II, the tutorial does a sterling job of  teaching the basics while giving a distinct sense of place through its  historical nods and the final cutscene containing stirring, if slightly  cheesy, oratory. It feels familiar, both to the original Rome and Shogun  2, but appears to build on that solid foundation by adding a greater  level of cinematic flair and a deeper tactical and strategic experience.  After playing the prologue several times now, it’s safe to say that I’m  going mad waiting for the full game.


Quelle: Total War: Rome II Preview: saving Capua | PCGamesN


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

*Why Total War: Rome 2′s army traditions system is so exciting*

Wes Fenlon at 02:00pm August 1 2013            




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 In 61 BC, Julius Caesar levied _Legio X Equestris_, a legion  of several thousand fighting men who fought with distinction in his  campaign against Gaul. They were disbanded in 45 BC, shortly before  Caesar’s assassination. In the ensuing civil war, the 10th Legion was  raised again and fought for Lepidus, Marc Antony, and finally Emperor  Augustus.

 Over that 20-year period, thousands of men died or retired as  veterans with lands they had helped conquer in Gaul. Equestris’  individual legionaries are not remembered by history. But as a unit, _Legio X Equestris_  were instrumental in Caesar’s conquest of Gaul. Creative Assembly wants  to give every army in Rome II: Total War a similar legacy, to make them  more than masses of faceless troops.

 And here history and gameplay merge in a really exciting way: as an  army accrues victories, it will also accrue traditions, transforming a  generally skilled army into a highly specialized one.

 Every upgrade system in Rome II—from the revamped military and civic  tech trees down to the abilities of generals, agents and  armies—encourages specialization. On the macro level, military and civic  developments are now divided into three subcategories (management,  tactics and siege for military, economy, philosophy, and construction  for civic) you can hop between at will. Teching for naval superiority or  a strong farming economy, for example, is much more direct than it was  in Shogun II: Total War.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 But army traditions are what have me most excited for Rome II, and  not just because the historical basis behind them is really cool.  

Traditions have the potential to completely change how battles play out  by the end of a 20 (or 30, or 40, or…) hour-long Rome II campaign,  because traditions outlive the poor legionaries who die earning them.

 As you might expect from Creative Assembly, Studio Communications  Manager Al Bickham explained the army tradition system with a historical  comparison. “Think about the 101st Airborne,” Bickham said at a recent  preview event for Rome II. Remember Band of Brothers? He’s talking about  those guys: “They’re all about their small unit tactics and being in  enemy territory and working, effectively, guerrilla warfare. That’s what  they do. They do that really well. They’ve done that for the last 100  years, right? That’s what [the system] is all about.”

 In Rome II, traditions extend the upgrade system used for commanding  officers to whole armies. But that system has been reworked, too.  Instead of progressing a general through a tech tree as he levels up,  you now assign one skill at every level (with a cap at level 10).  

Previously acquired skills can also be leveled up in place of acquiring  new ones. If you mainly use your generals to rally and inspire troops,  focusing on those abilities will make them horse-mounted masters of  morale.

 In Shogun II, you could specialize generals by choosing a path  through the tech tree, but you’d probably be wasting a few points along  the way. Rome II simplifies choosing the abilities and buffs commanders  bring to the battlefield. The same system also applies to Rome II’s  agents.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 And where armies previously just grew stronger and gained morale with  experience, they’ll now gain their own set of specializations in the  form of traditions for siegecraft, cavalry, and infantry types. Bickham  detailed an example:

 “I’ve spent six of my possible 10 points as an army’s been leveling  up in siegecraft and heavy infantry. Those guys are going to be city  smashers, you know? They’re going to be really good shots and very  damaging with their onagers and ballistas and scorpions and stuff. I’ll  have those on my front line doing my city bashing for me.”

 Rome II tracks the history of each army, listing wins and losses and  years in service. Armies can be renamed, and whatever symbol you set as  their standard will appear on the legionary character models. And if  that army is slaughtered to the last man, the traditions they bled for  aren’t lost.

 “Say you have the 13th Legion,” Bickham said, referencing a legion he took into battle at the Rezzed game conference last month.  “The 13th Legion cops it. They all die. You can go back to one of your  cities, you can recruit a new general, you can give him the banner of  the 13th Legion, and you can recruit a new army along with that new  general under the banner of the 13th Legion. Get all those traditions  back. The whole idea is it’s a symbol of the traditions of a fighting  unit…The standard, what that army represents, is always there.”




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 By endgame, using the right army in the right battle will be key, as  even green troops can strut onto the field with 10 traditions backing  them up. Bickham’s city smashers, for example, could be torn apart by a  heavily trained legion of cavalry. But losing an army of seasoned troops  shouldn’t spell disaster, either.

 “It’s no longer about–putting it in the context of previous games,  armies were stacks of troops, and you just kind of mashed troops  together, and you’d add more, and you’d build the stack,” Bickham said.  “I think by the end of the game you’ll have some incredibly experienced  guys you’ll be really attached to because you’ve crafted them over time.  They’re like macro RPG characters made of thousands of men.”


Quelle: Why Total War: Rome 2's army traditions system is so exciting | PC Gamer


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

*Rage against the machine: Total War Rome 2′s brutal AI*

_Stace Harman explores the lengths that the AI of Total War: Rome 2  will go to in order to crush you and speaks to The Creative Assembly’s  James Russell and Pawel Wojs. _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  The visual spectacle of hundreds of soldiers clashing on the battlefields of Total War: Rome 2 is certainly a sight to behold. 

 Surveying the ebb and flow of tiny troops from a distance offers a  sense of the huge scale of the battles, while focusing the camera on an  individual soldier offers a wince-inducing close-up view of the action. 

 On a previous visit to The Creative Assembly’s motion capture studio,  I gained some insight into what it takes to create the animations that  bring those battlefields to life, as well as discovering that Roman Legionnaires are partial to a bit of YMCA. 

 However, looking the part is only half the battle and so, this time around, I decide to leave the spandex suit at home. 

 After several hours with Rome 2’s prologue missions, I sat down with  lead game designer James Russell and lead battlefield artist Pawel Wojs  to discuss siege mentality, difficulty levels and how the AI adapts from  fighting on the open expanse of rolling fields to the close quarters of  a burning city. 

 “For cities it’s a real big challenge, so much so that we’ve designed  a new AI for sieges,” explains Wojs. “All the streets and squares and  points are highlighted to the AI and they use them to flank, block and  establish defence points.

 “We’ve given ourselves a crazy problem to solve because most games  script everything, even other RTS games are based on set missions,  whereas we’re pretty much sandbox  so our AI has to look intelligent and  behave in every single situation it’s placed in.”





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YeIC-Rftuu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


_Check out these new interviews from the game’s recent press tour and some campaign prologue gameplay._

 For the most part, the AI responds appropriately to the challenges I  present to it. There are tangible advantages to be gained from utilising  the terrain during a skirmish and to manoeuvring to attack an enemy  unit from the side or rear. The AI understands these factors and so  occasionally tries to disengage from a head-on conflict to regroup on  higher ground.

 Likewise, I pay dearly when a rush of blood to the head sees me order  my Roman cavalry to cut deep into the exposed flank of a company of  Samnite soldiers and then chase down the stragglers as they break. It’s a  gleeful moment until my cavalry becomes isolated from the main body of  my army and the enemy AI quickly moves its spearmen to block the riders’  return path.

 It feels like the AI is constantly evaluating the battlefield and  reacting to my strategy (or lack thereof), which ensures that conflicts  are much more than just two sides hammering chunks out of one another  until the strongest wins. However, Creative Assembly acknowledges that  there’s still room for polishing. 

 This was particularly evident during the prologue where some AI  actions occasionally failed to trigger and my commander unit felt  particularly vulnerable, which rendered his area-of-effect ability  largely redundant as I had to keep him away from the frontline.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Reacting to the player’s actions is just one element of the AI’s  decision-making process. Balancing its perceived intelligence at higher  difficulty levels is an essential factor in presenting an AI challenge  that feels both difficult to overcome but remains fair. 

 Traditionally, strategy titles have relied on conferring buffs upon  the AI to increase the challenge they pose and while Russell admits that  a degree of this is “inevitable”, the Rome 2 lead designer also  highlights a range of other factors that contribute to the AI’s  behaviour.   

 “There’s actually an element of penalising the AI at normal  difficulty and removing some of those penalties at higher difficulty  levels,” said Russell. “We also make sure that, with something like the  visibility system, the AI has to navigate the battlefield in the same  way the player does and so send out scouts to find its way.”

 Russell went on to explain that it’s once a computer-controlled  opponent has the lay of the land and has assessed the strengths and  weaknesses of a player’s army that the AI’s behaviour will vary  depending on difficulty level.

 “There’s a difference between flat-out difficulty and AI aggression  but they’re correlated, right? Fundamentally, you want the AI player not  to let-up on higher difficulty levels but sometimes you get weird  counter-intuitive things going on. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 “For example, if you attack an army it makes a judgement about  whether you’re going to win that battle. If you’re more powerful than it  then we actually have this situation where the higher the level of the  AI the more likely it is to retreat, if it can. 

 “That’s much like a human player would, but at the same time if  you’re playing on Easy then you don’t want the AI constantly running  away while you’re trying to beat it so on easier levels it’s less likely  to retreat.”  

 I’ve now spent around eight hours with Rome 2’s prologue and am  encouraged by the fact that, aside from the very first one, none of the  missions feel like a hand-holding exercise. The game is quick to hand  over the reins and, once it’s introduced you to some of the primary  features of the campaign map, it leaves you to your own devices. 

 This means experienced players won’t feel mollycoddled and new  players have the chance to properly understand the consequences of their  actions and formulate customised strategies, rather than just following  a succession of banal instructions.

 There’s also the opportunity to tackle optional senate missions and  capture cities before constructing improvements and researching  technologies to bolster the efficiency of your empire and armies. 

 Just don’t expect to have it all your own way and know that for every  political coup, daring raid or savvy tactical manoeuvre that you  execute, Rome 2’s AI is actively plotting to counter your successes and  limit your conquests, both on and off the battlefield.


Quelle: Rage against the machine: Total War Rome 2′s brutal AI | VG247


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

*Rome II: Total War’s upgrades, tweaks and familiar rhythms*

Edge Staff at 02:00pm August 1 2013            




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Part of the fun of Total War is the freedom of heading back to a  well-realised period in history and rewriting the hell out of it: having  the Gauls control the entirety of Italy, for instance, or turning  Britain into the northern tip of the far-reaching Carthaginian Empire.  It’s a slight shame, then, that we have to stick to the historical  script while playing Rome II’s prologue campaign. This involved tutorial  chronicles the rise of a domestic power in Italy: Rome has to quash the  rival city state of Samnium before starting its campaigns throughout  the rest of the globe. While the narrative shackles slightly chafe –  especially when we’re introduced to the sprawling, but  boundary-encircled campaign map – the prologue campaign tries to atone  for this with the injection of more character drama than you can find in  the game, courtesy of a Mark Strong-voiced protagonist. It also  functions as a fine (though, we expect, probably not entirely reliable)  history lesson while efficiently introducing some of Rome II’s more  significant upgrades.

 Chief among these is a much more naturalistic treatment of  sightlines. You’ve always had a godlike view of the battlefield, of  course – this a realtime strategy game, after all – but now you’ll find  yourself less omniscient, only able to see enemy units if one of your  own clusters of soldiers has a direct view of them. Anything can break a  sightline – a hill, a forest, a city street – and this means that  scouting and environmental awareness have become a much more crucial  part of the game. In one battle, we have to move a unit to the top of a  hill before we can see the gigantic Samnite army coming. In another, we  use a forested ridge to hide our soldiers in a village before descending  upon an undefended piece of Samnite siege equipment. This subtle, but  potentially far-reaching tweak can be felt most keenly when attacking  cities – battles throughout the streets are more claustrophobic and more  tactical now, as you can be ambushed by the city’s defenders while also  using their own buildings and walls to sneak auxilliary forces past  them.

 Elsewhere, however, the game plays according to the familiar rhythms  of Total War. The prologue campaign ignores the delicate political  intricacies of statecraft. There’s no diplomacy nor any of the internal  power battles that will define the Roman factions in the main game,  focusing instead on the practicalities of waging war. We learn how to  train new units, for instance, a streamlined process in comparison to  previous games. The unit types available for recruitment within a region  hinge on the buildings and structures you’ve established in that  region’s city. Once you’ve built the requisite building (stables, say,  for cavalry) you can generate the new unit within the legion itself,  rather than recruiting it and then marching it over to the bulk of your  forces. This is part of a focus on legions as singular powerhouses,  rather than smaller groups of soldiers, that will see you adding traits  to armies as they gain experience, potentially allowing specfic legions  to specialise in certain forms of warfare.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 It’s hard to get a firm grasp of the nuances of combat during the  prologue missions, stuck as we are following the tutorial’s relatively  strict instruction, but the overall impression is of, well, Total War.  Since the first Rome, Creative Assembly has been iterating upon such a  solid foundation in its combat mechanics that tweaks and new additions  (which in Rome II’s case include improved simulation of weight and  impact as well as combined naval and land battles) can’t help but feel  iterative. And since we’re engaging in semi-scripted warfare – placing  cavalry where we’re told, achieving specific objectives – it’s also  impossible to judge the extent to which Creative Assembly has improved  its traditional limiting factor: underperforming AI.

 Beyond the teasing boundaries of the prologue campaign lies a world  map rich in variety – the perfect contrast to Shogun 2′s relative  cultural uniformity. There’s something ideal about this period of  history for Total War – the cultures of the time were distinct enough in  tactics and technology the period feels prebuilt (with a few balancing  tweaks) for a strategy game. Rome II’s factions can be subdivided into  three groups: the Greco-Roman factions, the Eastern ones, and the  Barbarians. As well as very different unit types, the three types will  play a very different campaign game. Barbarians can form confederacies  with other tribes – joining forces to become a kind of giant  meta-faction – whereas Greco-Roman and Eastern forces will be limited to  the more traditional ally-or-subjugate options when dealing with other  states.

 Presentationally, Rome II provides precisely the kind of minute  detail you want to find when zooming in on a campaign or battlefield  map. Total War’s campaign map, which has evolved from its rudimentary  origins to richly complex 4X game of its own, looks more dynamic this  time around. Much of this is entirely cosmetic – birds flying over  Vesuvius make only for pretty screenshot material – but some changes  have more strategic impact. You can literally see cities expand, their  walls encroaching upon the surrounding countryside, as you invest in  them, a subtle tweak that should make it more immediately readable which  cities are a faction’s most valuable holdings.

 As the prologue campaign draws to a close it finally opens out,  letting us formulate our own plan for wiping out the remaining Samnite  cities before eventually destroying Samnium. It’s a small taste of the  tactical freedom that the main game looks set to offer, though when the  full game’s released we’ll probably skip a second playthrough and head  straight to Total War.


Quelle: Rome II: Total War's upgrades, tweaks and familiar rhythms | Features | Edge Online


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

*Fear and loyalty play a 'massive role' in Total War: Rome 2*

         By Megan Farokhmanesh            on Aug 01, 2013       at 9:00a                 @Megan_Nicolett 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


                           In the heat of battle, the fear you inflict on enemies and the  loyalty you inspire in allies will play a "massive role" in The Creative  Assembly's upcoming strategy game _Total War: Rome 2_.

 Speaking with Polygon during an event in San Francisco, studio  communications manager Al Bickham explained how the game's system would  work. Many a great battle has been won or lost on the basis of morale,  and players will need to tap into that notion to be successful. A group  of soldiers will not mechanically fight to the death, but flee to see  another day. During our time with the demo, we came to know the sour  taste of defeat as a result of that fear.

 "Generally speaking, if a unit of 200 men lost 10 or 15 percent of  its number, those guys are going to get scared and run away," Bickham  said. "It's quite a good tactic on the battlefield to aim for morale  breakage, rather than simply killing everybody. Individual fights are  over quicker, and then you can reform your forces and be more effective  because you've got greater local superiority. You've got more forces  against the next unit that you fight. Morale is absolutely key to  battles."

 Morale can be manipulated in many different ways. Cavalry units, for  example, have a special move that acts as a temporary morale modifier.  Their hits hurt because they're "tearing through screaming, bellowing  and blowing the horns," Bickham said.

 "A war elephant ... is much more terrifying than a man in a loin cloth with a stick."

 "If you want your army to hold fast, you keep it in formation,"  Bickham said. "If a unit has its flanks exposed, it doesn't like that.  It's naturally going to be more worried. If you, like the Romans did,  line your troops up in nice big blocks like that, their morale is going  to be much more solid."

 Even the kind of unit matters — and in some cases, it's more obvious than others.

 "A war elephant charging toward you is much more terrifying than a man in a loin cloth with a stick," Bickham said.

 If players want to lend their troops emotional strength, it's a good  idea to take a general into battle. Generals come with a natural radius  of morale boosting, and their presence can help steady a shaky troop's  hand.

 "If he's just behind the troops, going ‘Onwards boys!' [he's boosting  morale] and they're all within his radius," Bickham said. "They'll all  gain a morale boost of some kind — a greater or lower level depending on  the general's stats."

 Like any RPG character, generals will level up; players can then  shape them as they like. Some stats will improve their fighting skills  or defense, while others increase their ability to encourage their  soldiers. Finding the right balance for your playstyle will be a key  part of battle, Bickham said.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Boosting morale isn't the only thing players need be aware of. Their  relationships with allies will be clearer than ever before thanks to the  game's diplomacy system, Bickham said. It's a key part of tracking an  ally's loyalty and their overall opinion of you. Using the game's  diplomacy interface, players will be able to quickly check the relations  panel to view their past actions. This accounts for all battles fought,  factions spoken to and much more — all things the AI will judge your  relationship based on. If a player has attacked a faction the AI is  rallied against, it will like you. If you've traded with the AI's  friends, it will like you. Those situations all work in the reverse as  well.
 "[The AI] is doing something for a reason," Bickham said. "And we  haven't always shown the player those reasons. Now you can see why. It's  like, ‘you're getting too big, I'm worried about you.' There's a reason  why it's broken its trade agreement and attacked you. It gives you a  good level of transparency about how the AI feels about you."

 For more on _Total War: Rome 2_, check out our interviews on the game's political system and the challenges political conflict posed.

Quelle: Fear and loyalty play a 'massive role' in Total War: Rome 2 | Polygon


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

*Total War: Rome II fans will revel in detailed maps, smarter A.I., and elephants climbing the alps (interview)*

August 1, 2013 6:00 AM, Dean Takahashi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Strategy game fans will be delighted  to get the biggest Total War game yet on Sept. 3. After years of  waiting, fans can expect a big game in Sega‘s Total War: Rome II,  which combines a turned-based strategy campaign akin to Civilization  with real-time brawls between the armies of the ancient Roman empire and  its foes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 We got another preview of the game last week and talked with Al  Bickham, the communications manager for Sega’s The Creative Assembly  studio. He told us what to expect about the combined strategy and  tactical focus and just how smart you can expect the enemies to be. We  played a few battles, and it was a small slice of what is in the full  game. This game feels epic in its scope and visceral in the way that it  depicts the vicious hand-to-hand combat of swords, spears, and horses.

 The scale of the The Creative Assembly’s ambition is huge. It has  more than 700 units, compared to just 50 in Total War: Shogun 2 from  2011. The campaign map is about four times larger than the previous  game, depicting every territory from Scotland to the Horn of Africa.   The A.I. makes better educated guesses about how to counter your  expansion strategy, he said. And when your armies meet on the realistic  map, the conflict zooms in on the forces as they engage in a real-time  tactical battle.

 “It’s been a titanic effort,” Bickham said. “We crossed our own personal Rubicon.”

 Total War: Rome II captures historical periods like Hannibal’s wars  against Rome, but once you take control of it, you start making your own  history.


 Here’s an edited transcript of our interview with Bickham.

*GamesBeat: Tell me some of those stats about how big the world is.*

*Bickham:* The campaign map is about four times the  size of Shogun II’s. It stretches from Portugal, the coast of the  Iberian peninsula, over to Afghanistan, and then north to south it’s  from the northernmost tip of Scotland to the Horn of Africa. It’s pretty  big. In terms of factions, you have nine playable factions across three  cultural types: barbarian, Greco-Roman and Mediterranean, and then  eastern kingdoms as well, which have a very different look and feel,  very different units to field.

 We have around 700 battlefield units to recruit, including  mercenaries. Wherever you are in the world, even if you’re not back in  your home territory, you can always recruit mercenaries, which will be  relevant to the local area. If you’re playing as one of the Germanic  barbarian tribes and you’ve conquered your way down to Africa, you could  hire some war elephants or camel riders. By comparison, we had only  around 50 units when Shogun II initially released, and they were all  very similar, because of course it’s a single culture, with just a few  minor variances. It’s big.

 The important thing is, it does sound a bit daunting. “How am I going  to deal with all that?” But you can play a game of Rome II just in one  little corner of the world. Just because you’re playing campaign doesn’t  mean you have to conquer the whole campaign map. We have a number of  different victory conditions to reflect that. You can still have  military victories where you conquer a certain number of territories.  But we also have two new victory types as well. You can play for a  cultural victory. You can try to flip other cultures to follow your own  and conquer through cultural expansion. You can also play for an  economic victory, a series of economic milestones you have to get  through. That introduces a different method of play for Total War, which  has always been about conquest.


*GamesBeat: Does it feel like laying a Civilization game over that military element?*

*Bickham:* It’s about bringing a sense of variety,  giving people more interesting choices to make. Any strategy game — any  game, really – is about presenting the player with a series of  interesting choices and challenges. We wanted to broaden that with Rome  II.

 It is still a Total War game. You might want to play for cultural  victory, but you’ll still fight battles. You still have diplomacy to  deal with. Enemy factions will still say, “I don’t like the way you’re  expanding like this. I’m scared of you. I’m going to knock you down  before you get too big.”




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GamesBeat: How granular is the strategic map? If two armies  meet, will you go to battle in a tactical map that is an accurate  reflection of where they are on the strategic map?*

*Bickham:* More so than we’ve done in any game before.  We have a new terrain map hidden underneath the campaign map as you see  it in the turn-based part of the game. The terrain generation system  looks at any point on the map. When we have a battle on the map, you’ll  see that landscape reflected. It’s essentially a giant battle map under  the campaign map. When you dive in there, you’ll fight over that bit.

 The next turn, you might fight another battle that’s only a couple of  miles away from the battle you just had. You’ll see the same terrain  features in the distance. If you’re fighting next to the Pyramids,  you’ll see them on the outfield of the battle. If you fight a bit  further down the Nile, you’ll see them in the distance. It’s incredibly  detailed, incredibly granular, the way we generate battlefields based on  where you are in the world.

 We’re bringing that into multiplayer as well. It’s one of the  exciting things about multiplayer matches. You have a representation of  the campaign map in multiplayer, even if you’re just playing one-on-one  with a friend or someone online. The host can click on that map and it  will generate a battlefield from that part of the campaign map. If you  find a really cool battlefield there, you can mark it as a favorite and  save it for later. We’ll provide a set series of battlefields in  multiplayer, but you can also go and find your own.


*GamesBeat: Is there a trick to that? Instead of creating an  entire battle map underneath there, are you generating sections of it  and reusing some things?*

*Bickham:* Certain parts of it are auto-generated.  Things like shrubbery, foliage, that sort of thing. The key is the  height map, the terrain map underneath that tells you where mountains  and lakes and things like that are.

 The whole thing has been an enormous amount of work. This is the most  ambitious thing we’ve ever done. We’ve changed or improved so many of  the core systems. Veteran players are going to be pleasantly surprised, I  think, by how much more there is.


*GamesBeat: How smart is the enemy now? What sort of behaviors do you see when you’re facing off against the A.I.?*

*Bickham:* There are two strands to the A.I.: faction  A.I., or campaign A.I., and battle A.I. On the campaign front, we’ve  made some changes to the subtlety with which the AI reasons about the  allies and opponents around it. It looks at relationships further away  from itself. It looks at its opponent’s allies and its allies’  opponents. It draws a clearer picture of what’s going on in the world  and makes more reasoned judgments – who it’s going to conduct war with,  who it wants to make alliances and trade agreements with.

 On the battle side, the big challenge has been—cities are very  different. We have streets and alleys and big squares in the middle of  cities and walls that you have to knock down. Since the original Rome,  the AI has undergone a number of major revisions over time to improve  the way it fights. Right now, if you play Shogun II, you’ll see that  it’s in a good place. The AI does smart stuff in battle. It knows how to  flank you. It looks to counter units with the right units.


*GamesBeat: That was one of the flaws in past games, I  thought. You could almost always defeat an A.I. unit by using two of  your own to flank it. I rarely saw them do that to me.*

*Bickham:* Right. That’s a core tactic of this kind of  ancient warfare stuff — if you send the right unit up front that can  stick around and hold the enemy long enough to hit it in the flank. Now,  the AI looks to protect its flanks much better. If it has a bunch of  infantry in front, and you’re obviously sending your cavalry around the  flank, it’ll look to bring its spearmen out and protect the flank,  because of course horsemen are very ill-advised to run at men with long  sticks that have pointy ends. [laughs]

 The way the player can exploit the landscape around him has changed,  because we have a line of sight system. If you’re very cagey about the  way you move your troops through terrain, you can hide them in woods  now. If the AI doesn’t know it’s there and you set that up early, you  have a flanking force. You draw the AI in with your main army and then  send your flanking forces in. That’s going to be a good challenge for  the AI.

 We’ve thrown in a designed element of gutsiness as well. If the AI  did exactly the right thing every single time, you wouldn’t be able to  win. We introduce a level of variance. Some battle AI are more gutsy,  more aggressive. Some are more defensive. It looks to make the best use  of its forces, all the time.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GamesBeat: Are you able to fight inside cities now? I remember mostly battling in the fields before.*

*Bickham:* Oh, very much. Siege battles are a big  feature in Rome II. Shogun II was very castle-based — it was all about  sieges – but we had a limited number of castles. We have a tremendous  variety of sizes and shapes of cities here, in different cultural and  architectural styles. The variety of city battles is great – everything  from tiny settlements up to capital city headshot battles like Carthage  or Alexandria, colossal cities with kilometers of high walls and  fixed-emplacement onagers and catapults and things like that.

 Here’s where we’ve had to do a lot of work with the AI, because we  have to teach it how to deal with streets and capture points and line of  sight. Going back to the original Rome, we had city battles in that.  But what the AI would do is, if it couldn’t defend the walls, it would  just pull back to the main square in the center of the city and it would  turn into a big mosh pit.

 Now the gameplay is more cat-and-mouse, because we have a variable  number of capture points in each city. A smaller city might have one. A  big city might have three. If you have to capture the majority of points  and hold them for a certain period of time, that makes the game  different. You have to think about the balance of where you put your  forces around the city. You might send some fast-moving units to nip off  one capture point, and then send the bulk of your forces to really  solidly fight for and hold another point while denying it to the enemy.


*GamesBeat: You can go into the soldier’s-eye view now. Is that more fun? Will you notice different things?*

*Bickham:* One of the things we’re trying to do is  push at both ends of the scale spectrum. We have this enormous world  with so much choice and variety and cultural variance, but right in  close, when you use the unit camera, you’ll see the extra detail, a much  greater variety of combat animations.

 During Rome II, we built our own motion capture studio. Before, we  used to rent places out. We had a tiny little space at the office where  we could do some limited motion capture. Having our own facility with 56  motion capture cameras trained on up to five guys fighting in the same  volume has meant we can just massively increase the amount of animation  we put into the game.

 We’ve got 700 different unit types, so we need to have relevant  matchups going on. A swordsman facing a pikeman – from a phalanx unit,  say – they’re going to fight in a very specific way. We need to think  about that. When they all run into the phalanx, some of them are just  going to run right on to the spears, and you’ll see that in the game  when you’re up close. We’re supporting the fact that we’re letting  people get up close and have that incredibly cinematic experience.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GamesBeat: One of the things I always have a problem with in  Civilization is that there’s too much building. It seems like there  isn’t as much of that here.*

*Bickham:* It’s balanced, really. Building is an  important part of the game because it’s how you win. You increase the  ability of your cities to output more advanced troop types or produce  coin to increase your trading power. But it’s not quite the same thing  as Civ.

 You have those elements, culture-increasing elements. With cities,  it’s pretty obvious what all the buildings do. You build a training  ground or a barracks, you know it’ll produce troops. For each of those  buildings, there’s an upgrade tree. On top of that, most factions each  have a unique building type or building chain. If you play as the  Spartans, they get to build the Monument to Leonidas. When you see those  building options, you want to dig into them, because they bring  interesting benefits to your faction. That particular building gives  tremendous bonuses to the experience gain of your hoplites, the Spartan  warriors.


*GamesBeat: Do the various campaigns hold very closely to history? Or are some of these more fictionalized?*

*Bickham:* I would say this of any Total War game. We  put the player at a historically accurate starting point. The game  starts in 217 B.C., around the time of the Punic Wars – Scipio and  Hannibal and all those great battles. It’s an amazing period for drama.

 Once the player starts the game, everything becomes counterfactual  very quickly. You’re carving out your own empire. You might say, “No,  I’ll just trade with Carthage. I’ll take Rome east and conquer the  Greeks and hit the Parthians and Persians.” The flow of history changes  as soon as the player gets his hand on the tiller.

 We always say, if there is too much tension in some part of the game  between history and gameplay, then gameplay wins. We’re making a game  and a game should be fun to play. So we don’t slavishly follow history,  but we remain as authentic as we can. We do an awful lot of research.  The unit types and the armor they’re wearing, the fighting styles, those  matchups between a spearman and a swordsman or an elephant and a  chariot, we look for historical authenticity when we balance the  abilities of these things against each other.

 Just like any Total War game, you choose a faction to start. You  might choose the Gauls or Rome itself or whoever, and you have a  geographically authentic starting point. But things quickly change. We  aim for authenticity in everything we do, but it’s up to the player to  change history as they see fit.


Quelle: Total War: Rome II fans will revel in detailed maps, smarter A.I., and elephants climbing the alps (interview) | GamesBeat


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

*The Art of War: Hands-on with Total War: Rome 2*

*Although Rome 2 introduces new levels of  politics and treachery,  there's nothing quite like a spear to the face  to prove a point.*

By Stace Harman on August 1, 2013 at 10:30 pm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In a recent introduction to the more civilised side of _Total War: Rome 2_  we looked at how diplomacy and manipulation can win you allies without a  single drop of blood being spilt. We also explored the benefits of  effective territory control and learned how to discern a willing trade  partner from an arrogant ambassador.

 All useful stuff, but honeyed words and devious machinations will  only take you so far and while the pen can indeed be mightier than the  sword, nothing proves a point quite like a gladius through the gullet.

 Playing through the opening hours that form the prologue of _Total War: Rome 2_,  it’s apparent that there are many reasons to mount your enemy’s head on  a spike and an even greater number of opportunities to do so. City  defence, border expansion, senate missions and civil insurgence must all  be effectively managed as the prologue teaches you to tend to military  affairs both at home and abroad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 The opening level puts you in charge of a well ordered but  inexperienced company of soldiers. They are led by Tribune Gaius Fulvius  Silanus, a commander of a grain store who is more accustomed to  defending his rural outpost during minor skirmishes than charging  headlong into battle. Nonetheless, it is up to Silanus to march his men  to the aid of his compatriots who are under siege by a vast number of  Samnite soldiers.

 As you might expect, this first mission is a hand-holding exercise  designed to teach you the basics of battlefield management and troop  control. However, there are a number of fundamental concepts introduced  here that form the basis of more complex strategies later on. The  advantages of moving troops quietly through a forest in order to ambush  an enemy or of maintaining the higher ground during a skirmish are key  lessons that you’ll draw on time and time again.

 As the prologue progresses, these early lessons become an ingrained  part of your battle strategy. Manoeuvring individual legions to outflank  an enemy is often more effective than spamming them head-on with your  entire force. Conversely, leaving your own flanks undefended can easily  result in you snatching humiliating defeat from the jaws of certain  victory.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Unsurprisingly, the fewer casualties you take during a conflict the  better, but not just for your own sense of pride. Replenishing an army  can be an expensive business and so a poorly managed skin-of-your-teeth  victory can prove almost as costly as outright defeat. In this way, _Rome 2_’s  economics extend into battlefield management as a smarter victory means  more money to spend on improving your armies rather than simply  propping them up.

 A host of technologies, edicts, and city improvements can further  enhance your army’s combat prowess.  These cost money and time to come  to fruition and so it can be beneficial to accept one of the many  optional missions set by the senate to help boost the coffers. From the  very beginning, _Rome 2_ advises patience and warns that recklessly  rampaging through the campaign map can leave you overstretched and  exposed to counterattack.

 Likewise, out on the battlefield it can be tempting to thunder over a  hillside to sweep aside enemy skirmishers with your cavalry but you  must be mindful of the spearmen that might be lying in wait just out of  sight over the crest of the hill. Even very early battles have the  potential to ebb and flow as you gain ground before ordering a tactical  retreat to regroup. It’s immensely satisfying to enact a battle plan and  emerge with minimal casualties due to cunning rather than because of  sheer force of numbers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 As armies and their commanders survive multiple battles they gain  bonuses and traits based on their actions. Experience points can be  spent to boost a commander’s authority, cunning or zeal, which brings  with it a suite of unique abilities. Similarly, attributing a Tradition  to a legion allows it to specialise in training accomplished skirmishes,  artillery experts or formidable fighters. This further individualises  your army, informs your battle tactics and strengthens your connection  to your troops.

 Politicking plays a major role in _Total War: Rome 2_ but  Creative Assembly is also ensuring that a keen mind will serve you as  well on the battlefield as it does in the senate. Ultimately, brute  force will win you a battle or two but it’s cunning and guile that will  better serve you in the long run as you seek to further the glory of  mighty Rome.

Quelle: The Art of War: Hands-on with Total War: Rome 2 | games.on.net


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

Al Bickham of Creative Assembly joins Maxwell McGee to show off the Prologue of Total War: Rome II.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iy49TFEycTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (2. August 2013)

Sehr gutes Interview mit Spielszenen, sehr empfehlenswert (englisch):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eV5C5Obh8mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

Das erste Kapitel des Total War Rome Romans "Destroy Carthage" von Bestseller Autor David Gibbins als freie Leseprobe (leider nur auf englisch)! Have fun. 

http://d3r93qvwphgzjg.cloudfront.net/wiki/downloads/books/Total_War_digi_sampler_FINAL.pdf


Das Buch wirds aber auch als deutsche Ausgabe ab 7. Oktober geben. 
http://www.amazon.de/Total-War-Rome-Zerst%C3%B6rt-Karthago/dp/3833226854/


----------



## LordCrash (12. August 2013)

Dynamisches Städtewachstum in Rome 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (12. August 2013)

Das sieht alles so großartig aus. Ich freu mich riesig. Und wenn ich Glück habe, bekomme ich sogar in der Release-Woche Urlaub.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (12. August 2013)

heute bei amazon vorbestellt 

Ich freue mich auch riesig, kann mir vorstellen, dass es für mich seit age of empires 2 das fesselndste  strategiespiel wird.


----------



## Mothman (12. August 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> heute bei amazon vorbestellt
> 
> Ich freue mich auch riesig, kann mir vorstellen, dass es für mich seit age of empires 2 das fesselndste  strategiespiel wird.


 Hast du denn die anderen TW-Teile nicht gespielt? Also für mich war immer stets das aktuelle TW auch das fesselndste Strategiespiel. Aber ich bin auch ein TW-Junkie.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (12. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hast du denn die anderen TW-Teile nicht gespielt? Also für mich war immer stets das aktuelle TW auch das fesselndste Strategiespiel. Aber ich bin auch ein TW-Junkie.


 
Nein leider nicht. War/bin 10 Jahre abstinent was games angeht. werde mir nun, wenn die kompnenten bald geliefert werden, endlich meinen langersehnten pc zusammenbasteln und dann einiges nachholen


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

*Einige Hauptstädte in Rome 2*.....

*Rom*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Karthago*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Babylon*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Athen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (18. August 2013)

Schiffskampf: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZthalx7bnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (19. August 2013)

Handelsstraßen/-verbindungen in Rome 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (19. August 2013)

Freut euch ihr habt nur 2 Wochen wartezeit ich habe noch 5 vor mir.


----------



## Mothman (19. August 2013)

MeisterZhaoYun schrieb:


> Freut euch ihr habt nur 2 Wochen wartezeit ich habe noch 5 vor mir.


 Naja, Release in 2 Wochen und dann noch 3 Wochen Download auf Steam. Also in 5 Wochen.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (19. August 2013)

Daran dachte ich noch nicht mal (oh schreck, War of the Roses hat bereits ca 7 Stunden gedauert) .

Ne ich kann leider da nicht zocken


----------



## LordCrash (19. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, Release in 2 Wochen und dann noch 3 Wochen Download auf Steam. Also in 5 Wochen.


 35GB? Bah, dauert ein paar Stunden.....(bei Full-Speed ca. 4h) 

Bin aber eh erst wieder am 6.9. aus dem Urlaub zurück, vorher wirds also eh nicht.


----------



## Mothman (19. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> 35GB? Bah, dauert ein paar Stunden.....(bei Full-Speed ca. 4h)


Ja eben. Bei Full-Speed. Aber lade mal am Rome 2 Release-Tag mit Full-Speed bei Steam.


----------



## LordCrash (19. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja eben. Bei Full-Speed. Aber lade mal am Rome 2 Release-Tag mit Full-Speed bei Steam.


 
Hm, ist normalerweise kein Problem. Ich lade bei Steam immer mit Full-Speed. Wenn mal ein Server schlechte Raten liefert sollte, ändere ich meinen Standort bzw. den Server, geht ja in Steam problemlos mit nur ein oder zwei Eingaben. 

Außerdem, ob man das Spiel nun ein paar Stunden früher oder später hat, ist doch ziemlich schnuppe, ist ja dann immer noch genauso gut....


----------



## Mothman (19. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Außerdem, ob man das Spiel nun ein paar Stunden früher oder später hat, ist doch ziemlich schnuppe, ist ja dann immer noch genauso gut....


Und so eine Aussage von einem TW-Fan?!  

Also ich lade maximal mit 1,5 MB / sek. Schneller wirds bei mir leider nie. Aber ich hab Kollegen, denen geht es privt noch schlechter mit ihrer Leitung.


----------



## LordCrash (19. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und so eine Aussage von einem TW-Fan?!


Na klar, gerade da. Ein paar Stunden früher oder später sind doch bei einem Spiel, das man gut und gerne über 100 Stunden spielt, nicht so wichtig..... 



> Also ich lade maximal mit 1,5 MB / sek. Schneller wirds bei mir leider nie. Aber ich hab Kollegen, denen geht es privt noch schlechter mit ihrer Leitung.


 Hm, das ist seltsam. Ich krieg bei mir volle 2.5MB/s konstant (gerade München als Serverstandort eingestellt).


----------



## Steel124 (22. August 2013)

Ich freue mich tierisch auf das Spiel !  
Haben die jetzt eigenlich auch mal informationen über den Multiplayer preisgegeben ? Ich blicke da nicht so durch...


----------



## DasKarlchen (24. August 2013)

Also ich freue mich auch schon wie nichts auf dieses Spiel. Leider ist meine Internetverbindung nicht so schnell, da wird das mit den 4 Stunden Download wohl leider nichts . Ich denke mal, ich werde wieder die Retailvariante kaufen und es dann registrieren. Hat bisher auch ganz gut funktioniert. Dann sollte auch einem möglichst schnell Start nichts im Wege stehen. Mit welchem Volk wollt ihr denn am liebsten anfangen? Ich überlege noch, ob ich ganz klassisch die Römer nehme, oder ob ich direkt mit Karthago   in die Schlacht ziehe. Kriegselefanten sind einfach zu cool, um sie links liegen zu lassen.


----------



## Mothman (24. August 2013)

DasKarlchen schrieb:


> Kriegselefanten sind einfach zu cool, um sie links liegen zu lassen.


 Brennende Schweine sind viel cooler.


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Brennende Schweine sind viel cooler.


 
hmmm, was ist mit Brennenden Kriegselefanten?


----------



## LordCrash (25. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, was ist mit Brennenden Kriegselefanten?


 
Das klingt jetzt vlt ein wenig morbid, aber ich mag es, wenn Soldaten brennen - also die Soldaten des Feindes, wenn sie von meinen brennenden Kugeln überrollt werden oder von meinen Feuerpfeilen in Brand gesetzt werden....

Burn, baby, burn......


----------



## DasKarlchen (25. August 2013)

Gut ich gebe es zu. Brennende Schweine sind cool . . .Aber Kriegselefanten sind es auch


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (26. August 2013)

Morgen in einer Woche ist es soweit


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. August 2013)

Hallöchen Rome 2-Fans,

Da wir in der Redaktion gerade den Test vorbereiten: Welche Fragen zu Rome 2 brennen euch denn am meisten unter den Nägeln? Was wollt ihr in einem Test unbedingt beantwortet haben? Das soll nicht heißen, dass wir plötzlich unser Handwerk verlernt haben und wollen, dass ihr uns auf die Sprünge helft - aber bei so einem komplexen Spiel gibt es ja manch eine Detailfrage, auf die man vielleicht nicht auf Anhieb kommt. Daher würden wir uns über euren Input freuen 

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Mothman (28. August 2013)

- Seeschlachten. Ist man auf diese angewiesen oder kann man auch die Kampagne schaffen, wenn man diese ausschließlich simulieren lässt? Die waren mir nämlich bisher bei TW viel zu langatmig. 
- DLC, ist schon bekannt wieviel und welche geplant sind? Mit welchen spielbaren Fraktionen könnte nach Release noch zu rechnen sein?
- Ladezeiten. Dauert das Laden des Spiels und vor jeder Schlacht auch so lange, wie bei Empire und Shogun 2? Das war - trotz meiner Höllenmaschine - teilweise so, dass man zwischendurch fast etwas essen konnte.
- RPG Anteil der Armeen. Wie motivierend und entscheidend ist das "Aufleveln" der Armeen/Generäle? Ist das nur eine nette Dreingabe,oder ist es ähnlich gewichtig (oder noch gewichtiger), wie bei Shogun 2?

Mir fällt garantiert noch mehr ein, bin aber gerade auf Arbeit.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (28. August 2013)

Da bei Strategiespielen (ob Echtzeit oder rundenbasiert) mein Augenmerkt besonders auf den Multiplayer liegt, würde ich mich an Informationen jeglicher Art über diesen erfreuen


----------



## Mothman (28. August 2013)

WIE GEIL LEUTE!
Man kann ab sofort Rome 2 bei Steam vorausladen!


----------



## LordCrash (29. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hallöchen Rome 2-Fans,
> 
> Da wir in der Redaktion gerade den Test vorbereiten: Welche Fragen zu Rome 2 brennen euch denn am meisten unter den Nägeln? Was wollt ihr in einem Test unbedingt beantwortet haben? Das soll nicht heißen, dass wir plötzlich unser Handwerk verlernt haben und wollen, dass ihr uns auf die Sprünge helft - aber bei so einem komplexen Spiel gibt es ja manch eine Detailfrage, auf die man vielleicht nicht auf Anhieb kommt. Daher würden wir uns über euren Input freuen
> 
> ...





 Politik + Diplomatie im Detail
 Generäle im Detail
 Möglichkeiten des Stadtmanagements im Detail (und welche Automatisierungsmöglichkeiten bestehen und wie gut diese funkionieren)
 langfristige Balance auf der Rudenstrategiekarte (wie sehr wirken sich "Fehler" im frühen Spiel auf später bzw. das Endgame im Endlosmodus aus?)
 wie gut/fair funktioniert es, Schlachten automatisch (autoresolve) austragen zu lassen (Land und Wasser)?
 detaillierte Übersicht über die Performance des Spiels (und Stabilität) in unterschiedlichen Szenarien und auf unterschiedlichen Systemen (Technik-Check)
 wie genau/ungenau werden Städe vom Rundenmodus in den Echtzeitstrategiemodus visuell übernommen? Stimmen die Gebäude, Geografie, Geometrien und die Ausmaße grob/fein/gar nicht überein?


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> WIE GEIL LEUTE!
> Man kann ab sofort Rome 2 bei Steam vorausladen!


 
Preload fertig - wills spielen


----------



## rob83 (1. September 2013)

KI würde mich am meisten interessieren. Die wurde bisher in jedem Teil verbockt 
Eventuell noch paar Worte zur Modbarkeit des Spiels.

Der Preload hatte nur 10GB, wirkt wenig da Shogun2 24GB hat.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. September 2013)

rob83 schrieb:


> Der Preload hatte nur 10GB, wirkt wenig da Shogun2 24GB hat.


 
Das fertige Spiel hat bei mir 18 GB.


----------



## LordCrash (1. September 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das fertige Spiel hat bei mir 18 GB.


 Ist immer noch recht wenig für ein TW Spiel, stand in den Systemspecs nicht was von 35GB?


----------



## golani79 (1. September 2013)

Die Daten könnten auch noch komprimiert sein - ist mir in letzter Zeit öfter aufgefallen.
Angegeben wird, dass Spiel X Y GB an HDD Platz brauchen würde, die Downloadgröße ist oftmals aber geringer.


----------



## LordCrash (6. September 2013)

Lustiges Video zu Wurf- und Projektilwaffen in Rome 2 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-cS_ptYF9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Orp (7. September 2013)

*Download nach Installation*

Das man heutzutage nach einem Spielkauf einen Patch herunterladen muss, kann man ja noch nachvollziehen. Meist handelt es sich dabei ja nur um eine kleine dreistellige MB Zahl. Aber das man nach Spielinstallation (3 DVD's) noch 10 GB runter laden muss, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zuviel des guten.

MfG


----------



## golani79 (8. September 2013)

Dann hat es das Spiel wohl nicht vom Datenträger installiert ~10GB hab ich nämlich rein für die digitale Version auch geladen.


----------



## Damaskus (9. September 2013)

Hey,
entschuldigt, hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber habt ihr auch diese extrem langen Ladezeiten auf der Kampagnenkarte und gibt es dazu schon 'ne Lösung? Irgendwie mit Quadcore abschalten oder irgendsowas vllt? Bei mir sind's 120-150 Sekunden nach jeder Runde, bis alle Völker (ohne deren Bewegungen anzeigen) durch sind.
i5 2,8 ghz
8 GB RAM
radeon 4870 (?)


----------



## LordCrash (9. September 2013)

Damaskus schrieb:


> Hey,
> entschuldigt, hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber habt ihr auch diese extrem langen Ladezeiten auf der Kampagnenkarte und gibt es dazu schon 'ne Lösung? Irgendwie mit Quadcore abschalten oder irgendsowas vllt? Bei mir sind's 120-150 Sekunden nach jeder Runde, bis alle Völker (ohne deren Bewegungen anzeigen) durch sind.
> i5 2,8 ghz
> 8 GB RAM
> radeon 4870 (?)


Nein, das gehört zum Spiel.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die Rundenzeiten ein wenig zu beschleunigen, ist es, das Spiel komplett auf einer SSD zu installieren. Aber selbst dann sind die Rundenzeiten noch enorm. Das ist bei TW einfach so, war bei Empire auch nicht anders.....

Meine Empfehlung: eine Nebenbeschäftigung bereit stellen, z.B. ein Magazin, das man nebenher lesen kann. Dann werden die Wartezeiten wenigstens sinnvoll genutzt.....

Oder im PC Games Forum schreiben......


----------



## Mothman (9. September 2013)

Bei mir läuft oft nebenbei das TV-Gerät.
In Schlachten oder wenn es anderweitig irgendwie spannend wird, setz ich die Kopfhörer auf und schalte den TV stumm. 
Hab ich längere Phasen, wo ich im Spiel nicht viel zu tun hab, gucke ich parallel eben TV.


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft oft nebenbei das TV-Gerät.
> In Schlachten oder wenn es anderweitig irgendwie spannend wird, setz ich die Kopfhörer auf und schalte den TV stumm.
> Hab ich längere Phasen, wo ich im Spiel nicht viel zu tun hab, gucke ich parallel eben TV.


 
Offtopic:
Das mach ich auch gerne bei Spielen wo nicht laufend ein Text kommt oder einer Spricht, aber so grade die Werbung wird da interesant, da fällt einem erst so richtig die ganze Körpersprache auf wenn man nicht mehr vom Ton abgelenkt wirkt
Alternativtipp für den Total War Spieler:

Podcast hören, wie dem Tollen PCGames Podcast oder auch den der play3


----------



## LordCrash (10. September 2013)

AngryJoe Review 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_QK-lcW8a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Hoaxwars (17. September 2013)

Ich lass gar nicht mehr jede KI verfolgen damit es etwas fixer geht.


----------



## Mothman (18. Oktober 2013)

Der heutige Patch bringt eine neue spielbare Fraktion. Sollte man sich mal anschauen.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke sehr.

Bin letzte Woche mit meinen Sueben durch.

Gegen die KI helfen immer noch die alten Tricks.

Stellt eure Infanterie vor den Gegner (bei ANgriff von euch) außer reichweite auf und greift mit Fernkämpfern seine Flanke an (3-4) .
Erst nach massiven Verlusten greift der Gegner an, meistens stellt er seine Truppen um, so dass ihr weiterhin Ziele habt.

Lass euch von den KI Verausberechnungen nicht entmutigen, die sind häufig massiv daneben.
Z.b.
Der Gegner hat leicht mehr oder sogar weniger Krieger beim Angriff dennoch wird einem nur eine 1/3 Siegeschance eingeräumt.
Am besten sind Gefechte von etwa Gleicher Truppenstärke in GEtrennten Armeen.
Bei euch werdet ihr anscheinend so berechnet als wärt ihr allein, beim Gegner wird anscheinend die gesamte Truppenstärke gemessen egal viele kleinere Einheiten es sind.

Hatte mal ne Große Armee, welche gegen zwei knapp halb so große antreten muss, schlechte Berechnung bekommen, mit niedriger Siegeschance. Gefecht geschlagen und oh wunder großer Sieg.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (22. Oktober 2013)

Bis zum Ende der Woche gibt es das Nomadic Tribes Culture Pack gratis.


----------



## LordCrash (29. Oktober 2013)

Endlich mal ein anständiger DLC für Rome 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Pre-purchase Total War: ROME II - Blood & Gore on Steam

Natürlich schon gekauft/vorbestellt....


----------



## Hoaxwars (7. November 2013)

Irgendwie hat mir das Toturial am meisten Spass gemacht. Andere Kampanien mit unterschiedlichen Völker fange ich zwar an aber nach ein paar Runden verliere ich schon wieder die Lust und das nicht einmal wegen der langen Wartezeit beim Rundenende.


----------

